# I took the shot, then I remembered...



## JamesD (Jun 18, 2005)

That it wasn't color film in the camera, and was a bit disappointed becuse it was really pretty. Oh well, I kinda like the way it came out, anyway. Kinda points out that I amn't thinking of how things REALLY look.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 18, 2005)

Not *quite* so much a "blooper" in itself, other than you had _thought_ you had captured the colours of this wonderful peacock feather, and - alas! - this is now *no* black+white _conversion_ of which you could show us the original, colour version, too. Oh well. 

But as you are saying: not too bad a photo all in all.
Lacks the "real" blooper qualities (which many of my photos don't, too bad ... )


----------



## photong (Jun 22, 2005)

i think the bw would be better, to me anyway. why? because im sick of seeing feathers!!! ive never seen a feather like this one in BW, always in colour.....and im sick of it  its sort of the same reason im sick of sunrises and sunsets. ive seen too many to appreciate them in a photograph. i like them IRL though. maybe one day someone will make a BW sunset/sunrise and it will be REALLY NICE


----------



## laudrup (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a bloody good blooper! I wish my bloopers were this good! 
It's nice tight crop n the peacock's feather and works pretty well in b&w!

I like peacocks...apart from the fact they are noisy as hell!


----------

